# My beautiful puppy :)



## MissDee (Mar 8, 2014)

This is my gorgeous 10 month old pup!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute pup! Those are some seriously big paws!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the picture of your pup and the baby.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a gorgeous pup! I love that coloration!


----------



## MissDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Georgiapeach said:


> Cute pup! Those are some seriously big paws!


Yeah her mum and dad are huge! Just waiting for her to beef out herself!


----------



## MissDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Thankyou


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute pictures.


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

cute.Looks very soft and beautiful.Nice click.


----------



## MissDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Herzo said:


> Very cute pictures.


Thankyou


----------



## MissDee (Mar 8, 2014)

rogerharris said:


> cute.Looks very soft and beautiful.Nice click.


She is! Thankyou


----------



## GRoberts99 (Feb 25, 2014)

Very beautiful. Lovely pic!


----------

